# Ok Arctic Cat Guys- How are the Wildcats



## ATV-UTVTECH (Feb 3, 2012)

My wife is looking to get a new UTV. Looking at a lot of different models and the Wildcat is one of them. Just wondering what issues are popping up and how they are holding up in the mud? I know I have heard the wet clutch has gotta go and have contacted Airdam for a quote on that. What else is out there on them?


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

wet clutch is not a issue they are great machines just not much cargo room


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm a arctic cat guy but you put a wildcat and rzr in front of me and I pick the rzr all day they are proven in the mud the wildcat hasn't cut its teeth yet


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive only seen one once on the trails and he wouldnt go through any mud but it sure looked sick with 29.5 laws on it


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I seen one on a big spring ride and we where all messing around in a big bit shallower hole then we stopped to watch him and a few others next thing we herd a loud noise and the wildcat was dead in the water.It would start but wouldn't move not sure if it was a belt or transmission and this thing was all stock.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I have seen a few out riding but any time I see them it has been on hardpack or at the sandbar. Haven't gotten to see them in any holes. I personally haven't seen any get towed back, but the owner or the park has had the honor of towing a few back to camp with broken prop shafts and axles. I have raced one on my 900 and I felt bad for the guy. It was a serious whooping. He was not even close. A wet clutch delete may get you close, but from what I see they seem to have a whole different set of issues.

I am far from brand loyal. If I was in the market right now I would be waiting to see a maverick in person and test drive it. I'd also be considering the ranger 900 or another RZR 900, the wildcat wouldn't be in the running at all. I wish the Japanese would bring out a real sport sxs.


----------

